# What's new?



## Admin (Feb 28, 2022)

It would be great to get an update from everyone on what is new.

Any new additions? Any changes to habitat?


----------



## Orchid2021 (Feb 28, 2022)

Our Orchid mantis looks like a little flower fairy or something. Did this bioactive setup. Complete with isopods and springtails. Light is LED and does not get very warm.


----------



## BugCurious (Feb 28, 2022)

Admin said:


> It would be great to get an update from everyone on what is new.
> 
> Any new additions? Any changes to habitat?


I just got a couple of small (l2/l3) Twig mantises. Nothing fancy as far as setup, the usual 32 oz deli container until they outgrow it. I also have 2 ghost mantises and a boxer. Also got some jumping spiders, one of which already laid eggs. Trying to switch to roaches from flies with the larger mantises. Mixed success so far depending on the size of the mantis and roach.


----------



## Orchid2021 (Feb 28, 2022)

Orchid2021 said:


> Our Orchid mantis looks like a little flower fairy or something. Did this bioactive setup. Complete with isopods and springtails. Light is LED and does not get very warm.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Synapze (Feb 28, 2022)

New site revamp looks and works great. Started a couple of breeding projects. Can't wait to show off some new specimens.


----------



## member12574 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hello all! I personally noticed that I was getting weekly summary emails of this forum starting a few weeks ago. I'd prefer if it was more of a monthly thing. I personally got into this by using chinese mantis as garden pets as of last year and just bought 3 ooths for the second go this year! Someday I may even keep an exotic but I personally don't like keeping living being captive. Although mantids seem to be easy in terms of making a habitat that doesn't leave them wanting more.


----------



## nicoledougherty (Feb 28, 2022)

Admin said:


> It would be great to get an update from everyone on what is new.
> 
> Any new additions? Any changes to habitat?


Hey! Missed this forum! My last ghost mantus died after two years of breeding and keeping many. Guess it’s time to buy more


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks for the update and explanation!

This is one of the _limbata _I found out in the yard last August


----------



## Erin Katovich (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello Everyone! Yikes it has been awhile. Glad to get a reminder about this forum. Currently I am working with a few mantis species (Ghosts, Cateyed, Cryptic, Twig, Orchid, Spiny, Megaera) as well as many arachnid, roach, isopod, and assassins. Have been vending at reptile expos in the PNW the last year or so, very fun to be on the other side of the table. I mostly communicate through instagram @arthropod_ambassadors as well as having a website, youtube, and email and all that ( https://www.arthropod-ambassadors.com/ ). Working on educational programs, pinned displays, art and stickers to keep people interested in bugs, and recently teamed up with the new location for PDXinsectarium which has been great! info at pdxinsectarium.org. yep that is about it as far as an update, hope everyone is well! Happy Spring and Yay Mantises!

Erin 
w arthropod ambassadors
Taking a unique look at our tiny neighbors that wear their bones as their skin.


----------



## AutumnIvy (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello, and thanks for the update, Peter! As per Admin's request: Lately, haven't had a ton going on-- just getting through my senior year of college. I recently finished my big senior project on mycology and presented on it. In the meantime, I've been taking care of my four mantids and gargoyle gecko (x2 _Rhombodera sp._, _Rhombodera basalis_, and _Hierodula majuscula_).


----------



## firefly75 (Mar 7, 2022)

I have stopped keeping mantid's in captivity. I only had the one, she lived for about year. I moved to the country and they are everywhere. I keep a watchful on them, occasionally rescuing them from being mutilated by cats and chickens or my moms flyswatter. She used to kill them outright, but now that I've shown her what interesting and helpful little critters they are she always calls me to 'remove' them  I have a live oak right next to the house and in the spring its just full of the little green beauties. I enjoy watching them sleep upside down under the leaves and flitting about my potted plants. From tiny little hatchlings to mature adults, I get to see the whole cycle and know that they are where they belong. I have nothing against keeping them as pets and maybe someday when I have more time to spare, I'll get an exotic for fun.


----------



## nirotorin (Mar 12, 2022)

My last Spiny flower mantis died a couple months ago. Looking forward to getting more this spring/summer. Also possibly some orchids.


----------



## nirotorin (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh and I'm moving to Texas this year, so maybe I can find some Texas Unicorn Mantis (Phyllovates chlorophaea).


----------



## n4c (Mar 13, 2022)

I just ordered the Mystery Box from arizonamantids.com, so excited to receive that. box will include 5 different species. i really hate surprises but i was feeling adventurous the day i decided to order one. haha


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2022)

I still have 1 mantis: consuela en 4 hissing roaches. I keep it with 1 or 2 mantids at a time, because hubby still dont understand the hobby.


----------



## Hxcjazzyj (Apr 26, 2022)

Just recently my giant shield mantis laid an ooth (not fertile). I love this gal so much! She has been on of my favorites to keep so far and I just gotta thank Peter (Bugs in Cyberspace) for selling her to me over a year ago! Been such a blessing to watch her grow from a L2


----------



## williamsanders (May 3, 2022)

I am moving from a one bedroom apartment to another one bedroom apartment nearby. This is my only upcoming habit change lol


----------



## williamsanders (May 3, 2022)

Our ghost mantis will be moving with us to our new habitat


----------



## The Wolven (May 4, 2022)

I have a surplus of mantises coming in! Also had some Carolinas hatch and am excited to see PanterraPets sell them! (Gave her the ooth in fall from one of my first mantises because I wanted them to have homes).


----------



## MantidLord (May 10, 2022)

This thread brought back a lot of memories. Rick, Orin, and others. Hope you’ve been well


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 11, 2022)

HI, everybody. lol It's been a long time. No mantids for me currently or for a very long time.


----------



## grob (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello! Been out of mantids for a while, but, hmm, maybe time to get back. Trying an ant colony, Camponotus, that's a whole other can of worms. And that's an idiom, not raising worms.


----------



## melonberries (Nov 6, 2022)

Updates:
The nymph I got in June earlier this year passed away suddenly in mid July, ten days before my other nymph of similar age died. RIP Josephine and Buddy.
In better news, I welcomed home my 3rd adult stagmomantis this past Friday and renovated the terrarium. Expecting an ooth any day now!
Also I moved over to the mantis discord server for convenience


----------



## agent A (Nov 7, 2022)

melonberries said:


> Updates:
> The nymph I got in June earlier this year passed away suddenly in mid July, ten days before my other nymph of similar age died. RIP Josephine and Buddy.
> In better news, I welcomed home my 3rd adult stagmomantis this past Friday and renovated the terrarium. Expecting an ooth any day now!
> Also I moved over to the mantis discord server for convenience


i got booted from the discord server for swearing at someone


----------



## The Wolven (Nov 7, 2022)

agent A said:


> i got booted from the discord server for swearing at someone


No one is surprised.


----------

